# Zemaitis Guitars



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 24, 2009)

After buying a pair of Dimarzio Blaze pickups from the Zemaitis shop in Ochanomizu last year, I can't help but stare at their exquisite collection they were selling...

Zemaitis Guitars - Art with Strings

Anyone here had any experience with these works of art? Or are these just that... works of art that none of us can ever afford let find too dear to play?

Personally I'm really liking the MF501-5D....
http://www.zemaitis-guitars.com/images/our_guitars/catalog/MetalFront/


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 24, 2009)

Never heard of them but they look great.


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 25, 2009)

I've heard about Zemaitis guitars and a few guys are playing them. From what I remember they are quite expensive, but I've never played one before.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 25, 2009)

I have never played one before. I have only seen them. They look freaking beautiful, but they cost a shitload.


----------



## Apophis (Mar 25, 2009)

Doug Aldrich plays one


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought Mr Zemiatis is dead?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 25, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I thought Mr Zemiatis is dead?



I believe he is. A friend of mine bought a Zematis guitar prior to his death and the price absolutely skyrocketed shortly afterwards - so much so that the guitar was sold for a fair chunk of cash despite it being a much-loved instrument.

Never played one myself but I'm told they're extremely nice.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 25, 2009)

these are Alden guitars. not much is known about them, but from my understanding, they are the only company that makes something similar to Zemaitis guitars. and they can be bought for 550 USD or best offer:





Alden Guitar les paul ENGRAVED METAL custom top - eBay (item 120335598522 end time Apr-16-09 08:15:36 PDT)

andn GFS guitars had something similar for a lil cheaper a while ago. but if you cant find it, then this will do
ALDEN SHELL TOP PEARL ELECTRIC GUITAR - eBay (item 120378954539 end time Apr-16-09 09:42:36 PDT)





ZeroSignal said:


> I thought Mr Zemiatis is dead?




you are right, zemiatis did die. but, when he died, instead of the company just fading away, a japanes company by the name of Greco bought it. greco, a great company that is primarily famous for gibson law suit guitars still makes awesome guitars. but, their higher end guitars now are the Zemiatis guitars. their price can range from 1800-50000 USD. maybe more? 


and james hetfield is seen with a flying V zemiatis guitar too. this guitar was in his arsenal a few months before this current iron cross ESP guitar came to be. i'm guessing the zemiatis is the inspiration for the iron cross:





*
*


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 25, 2009)

I've seen one of them in a local guitar shop couple monthes ago and actually tested it...

Very nice, good neck feeling, nothing to say, great stuff


----------



## ugmung (Mar 25, 2009)

soliloquy said:


> andn GFS guitars had something similar for a lil cheaper a while ago. but if you cant find it, then this will do
> ALDEN SHELL TOP PEARL ELECTRIC GUITAR - eBay (item 120378954539 end time Apr-16-09 09:42:36 PDT)


 
 that is beautiful!
GAS!!


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 25, 2009)

ugmung said:


> that is beautiful!
> GAS!!



i'm trying to figure out if they are made in korea or china. i've seen a few pics on google that support a MIC sticker. and others that say MIK. i emailed the guys selling that guitar, and i never got a reply back...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 25, 2009)

soliloquy said:


> these are Alden guitars. not much is known about them, but from my understanding, they are the only company that makes something similar to Zemaitis guitars. and they can be bought for 550 USD or best offer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes all is right. Greco make fantastic guitars (some awesome Icemans, better than the 2008 Ibanez ones too), so it's no surprise these are awesome instruments. 

That Hetfield V is fantastmic.


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm sure Kirk Hammett is listed as having one on the montyjay website.

EDIT: apparently his is a fake, nice though.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 26, 2009)

soliloquy said:


> these are Alden guitars. not much is known about them, but from my understanding, they are the only company that makes something similar to Zemaitis guitars. and they can be bought for 550 USD or best offer...



I've played one before as someone I know has one. What I liked about them is they have a very thin neck for a Les Paul type guitar and the string/neck/bridge angle was very shallow for a Les Paul too. I was very impressed. The finish on the metal gets worn away where your forearm meets the body though. Other than that, it's a pretty sweet guitar.


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 26, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> I've played one before as someone I know has one. What I liked about them is they have a very thin neck for a Les Paul type guitar and the string/neck/bridge angle was very shallow for a Les Paul too. I was very impressed. The finish on the metal gets worn away where your forearm meets the body though. Other than that, it's a pretty sweet guitar.



any idea where they are made? and the weight?


----------



## stuz719 (Mar 26, 2009)

Try this thread.

The original Zemaitis guitars were made in London. My understanding is that one of their attractions was that they gave a great look, a great LP-ish sound but without the attendant weight (which got worse as Gibson started sourcing heavier and heavier mahogany).

Current Zemaitis guitars are made in Japan, licenced by the late Tony Zemaitis's son, although Danny O'Brien - who honed his craft decorating shotguns - who did the original engraving still does, I believe the engraving on the new Japanese ones.


----------



## cpnhowdy (Mar 28, 2009)

They do look very nice. I work not too far from the Ochanomizu store and sometimes pop in there and admire the engravings. I remember the guy from Buckcherry playing one when I saw them. Also, Ron Wood had one I believe. Not sure of any other artists using them though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 28, 2009)

cpnhowdy said:


> They do look very nice. I work not too far from the Ochanomizu store and sometimes pop in there and admire the engravings. I remember the guy from Buckcherry playing one when I saw them. Also, Ron Wood had one I believe. Not sure of any other artists using them though.



Known Zemaitis players:


Joe Walsh
Mark Bolan
Dave Edmunds
Gilby Clarke
Daita
Peter Frampton
Steve Hackett
Nuno Bettencourt
Ronny Wood
Kentaro from Gargoyle
Keith Richards
Keith Nelson
The guys from Buck Tick
Nils Lofgren
Mike Oldfield

... and some others I can't remember.


----------

